# تكنولوجيا التحلية Ro



## محمدغزالى (29 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اريد طرح هذا الموضوع للنقاش واتمنى من الله ان يجد صدى موضوع التحلية باستخدام Ro نريد ان نبحث فى هذا المجال "هو مجال عملى بس بصراحة لمدة مش كبيرة قوى بس الحمد لله" بحيث ان اى حد يحب يعمل فى هذا المجال يجد بحث كامل عن التحلية وبواسطة مهندسين يعملون فى هذا المجال وياريت تتكرر مع اكثر من موضوع مثلا مصانع الاسمنت و الحديد والبترول ........ مجالات متعددة
والله الموفق


----------



## محمدغزالى (29 مايو 2008)

اولا معنى التحلية ؟
هو نزع الاملاح والشوائب والفيؤوسات من المياة لاستخدامها فى اغراض زراعية او بشرية او صناعية او اطبية او غير ذلك.
ومعظم محطات المياة فى مصر هى محطات لازالة العكارة والجراثيم من المياة لان الحمد لله مياة النيل مياة عذبة نسبة الاملاح فيها تقريبا 300-500 tds 
اما دول الخليج فاعتمادهم على المياة اما من الابار او من البحر الاحمر او من مياة الخليج فنسبة الاملاح تزيد عن 1500tds ولا تصلح للشرب


----------



## محمدغزالى (29 مايو 2008)

طرق التحلية متعددة وفى هذا البحث نركز على التحلية عن طريق التناضح العكسى Reverse osmosis وتعتمد فكرة هذة العملية على النظرية الاتية :
انك لو احضرت غشاء شبة نفاذ فى احد الجوانب ماء عذب(تركيز اقل ) وفى الاخر ماء مالح (تركيز اعلى ) سوف تلاحظ انتقال الماء العذب الى التركيز الاعلى وهو الماء المالح ليحدث عملية اتزان .
الى ان يزيدعمود الماء المالح فلا يحدث نفاذ للماء العذب نتيجة الضغط الموجود على الجانب الاخر يسمى هذا الضغط( بالضغط الاسموزى ) الذى اذا عندة تم التاثير بضغط على جانب الماء المالح سوف تنعكس هذة العملية وينتقل الماء المالح الى الجانب الاخر وتترسب الاملاح على الغشاء 
كنت اود ان اضع صورة توضيحية بس لاسف مش عارف ازاى ان شاء الله ممكن اضعها لاحقا


----------



## محمدغزالى (29 مايو 2008)




----------



## محمدغزالى (29 مايو 2008)

اسف الصورة طلعت ضخمة جدا


----------



## محمدغزالى (29 مايو 2008)




----------



## محمدغزالى (29 مايو 2008)

العوامل الموثرة على عملية فصل الاملاح 
1-membrane 
2- pressure
لذلك يجب التعرف على انواع membrane وكذلك مواصفاتة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 مايو 2008)

تحية طيبة .

نتابع طرحك وفقك الله .

البغدادي


----------



## محمدغزالى (29 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس شكرى على التشجيع انا ساتابع ان شاء الله توضيح الmembrane وبعد كدة ان شاء الله هندخل فى مكونات محطة التحلية وازاى نعمل محطة compact وارجو من الاخوة مشاركتى انا اعلم ان لدي كثير من الناس خبرة جيدة بهذا المجال


----------



## محمدغزالى (29 مايو 2008)

انواع اmembrane 
1- MF micro filtration
2- UF ultra filtration
3- NF nano filtration 
4- RO Reverse osmosis 
كل نوع من هذة الانواع يمكنة ازالة الشوائب بمدى معين ويتم استخدام MF micro fltration فى معالجة المياة قبل مرحلة RO 

ينقسم RO الى ثلاث انواع :


· نظام الأغشية الأنبوبية (Tubular Membrane System)
· نظام الأغشية الحلزونية (Spiral Wound Membrane System)
· نظام الأغشية النسيجية المجوفة (Hollow Fine Fiber Membrane System)
وسوف نوضح كل نوعبرسم خاص به 
تابعونا بعد الفاصل


----------



## محمدغزالى (29 مايو 2008)




----------



## محمدغزالى (29 مايو 2008)

هذا ارسم السابق يوضح نوع tubular ويتم دخول الwaste water من الجانب ويتم خروج الماء المالح او الراجع الذى يسمى احيانا ب Brine ويخرج الماء المنتج من الجانب permeate


----------



## محمدغزالى (29 مايو 2008)




----------



## محمدغزالى (29 مايو 2008)

هذا النوع هو من النوع spirial membrane


----------



## محمدغزالى (29 مايو 2008)




----------



## محمدغزالى (29 مايو 2008)

هذا هو النوع الاخير hollow fine fiber membrane


----------



## محمدغزالى (29 مايو 2008)

للمزيد من المعلومات يمكن الاطلاع على هذا الموقع 

http://www.priyanshinc.com/membrane.htm


----------



## البه الميكانيكي (29 مايو 2008)

اشكرك جدا أخي محمد الغزالي واتمنى لك دوام التوفيق


----------



## محمدغزالى (29 مايو 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس البه الميكانيكى على هذا التشجيع الحار واتمنى ان انت تتباعنى فى هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## محمدغزالى (29 مايو 2008)

طبعا اتعرفنا على انواع ال لاغشية وشفنا شكلهم ممكن نبتدى نتعرف على performance of membrane 
1- water flux 
the peremeate quantity which can flow through the membrane 
كمية المياة المنتجة التى تعبر من خلال الاغشية ويرمز لها ب 
J = g/sec.cm2

2- salt flux 
it expresses the effctivness of membrane to remove solts from the water 
هى قيمة تعبر عن كفاءة الاغشية فى ازالة الاملاح من الماء ويرمز لها ب 
J = g/sec.cm2

3- salt rejection

salt rejection = 1 - (product tds /feed water tds) *100%

4- Recovery
R = Q product / Q feed

تقريبا 70 %


----------



## محمدغزالى (29 مايو 2008)

تسلسل عملية التحلية 

اولا يتم اخذ الماء من المنبع البئر او البحر وغالبا ماتكون درجة حرارة المياة التى تخرج من البئر مرتفعة قد تصل الى60 درجة لذلك يجب ان تبرد باستخدام cooling tower 
يتم سحب المياة من البئر الى خزان لايقل كمية المياة المنتجة من المحطة ويسمى ب Raw water tank
عن طريق raw water pump 
يتم رفع الماء عن طريق هذة المضخة الى المروق او ال calirifire لتتم عملية ترسيب وهنا ملاحظة
فى المحطات التى تسحب من مياة الانهار وظيفة المروق هو ترسيب الشوائب العالقة من طحالب وغير ذلك اما فى هذا المروق نحن نريد ان نرسب املاح زائبة فى المياة فيحدث هذا بعدة تفاعلات 
وهو اضافة صودا اش soda ash و هيدروكسيد الصوديوم caustic soda لكى يترسب الاملاح وهذا التفاعل لايتم الافى ظروف ان يكون الوسطالمائى قلوى اى اكبر من 7 PH اكبر من 7 فتتفكك الاملاح وتصبح عالقة فى المياة ولكنها الى الان لم تترسب لذلك يتم اضافة poly anionic وهذة المادة تقوم على تجميع الاملاح العالقة فى الماء فتصبح كثافتها اكبر من كثافة الماء وتترسب فى اسفل المروق ويتم سحبها بsludge pump اما الماء المنتج من المروق يتم الحصول علية من اعلى نقطة فى المروق عن طريق draft tube 
غدا ان شاء الله نكمل المرحلة التالية بعد خروج الماء من المروق اريد ان اوضح ان هذا الشرح بصورة عامة جدا لكى نصبح جميعا ملمين بهذا المجال وكخطوة مبدئية لمن يريد ان يسلك هذا المجال


----------



## علي الفتلاوي (30 مايو 2008)

يحفظك الله اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمدغزالى (30 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى العزيز على واتمنى من الله ان يعم النفع لنا جميعا


----------



## محمدغزالى (30 مايو 2008)

نتابع الحديث عن المروق لكى اوضح نقطة لم اذكرها انة يتم تجهيز الوسط المائى بداخل المروق ليصبح وسط قلوى عن طريق اضافة حمض الكبريتيك المركز 98%


----------



## محمدغزالى (30 مايو 2008)

المرحلة التى تلى الخروج من المروق عن طريق draft tube وفى الغالب يكون خروج الماء من المروق الى المرحلة الاخرى وهى مرحلة التبريد اى الى cooling tower عن طريق ال gravity لاستفادة من head الموجود بداخل المروق بدلا من استخدام pump.
فيتم خروج المياة الى ال cooling tower ليتم تبريد المياة للحفاظ على ال membrane و Micro filter الذى يتاثر جدا بدرجة الحرارة وذلك لانه لا يجب دخول المياة بدرجة حرارة تزيد عن 35 درجة الى ال membrane


----------



## محمدغزالى (30 مايو 2008)

بعد ان تمت عملية التبريد بواسطة ال cooling tower وتخزين الماء بداخل cooling tower tank يتم سحب المياة من هذا الخزان بواسطة مضخة الى المرحلة الاولى من الfiltration وهى sand filter 
يتم دخول المياة من اعلى الفيلتر وتتخلل المياة داخل الطبقات الموجودة بداخل sand filter اما فى حالة غسيل الفيلتر يتم عملية غسيل الغكسى اى يتم دخول مياة نظيفة من اسفل الفيلتر وخروج ناتج الغسيل من اعلى الفيلتر الى ماسورة ال drain ويتم الغسيل بواسطة back wash pump و blower 
ممكن وجود عدة فلاتر من sand filter او3 او اكثرعلى حسب حجم المحطة


----------



## محمدغزالى (30 مايو 2008)

وهذا شكل مبسط من الsand filter يوضح خطوط الدخول المياة وخروج المياة المرشحة وعملية الغسيل العكسى وخط الdrain


----------



## محمدغزالى (30 مايو 2008)

ارجو منكم رجاء ان تدعو ان ييسر الله امرى لاتنسونى الدعاء بظهر الغيب وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فاعل الخيرات (30 مايو 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير كله اخي العزيز والله انا كنت محتاج هذا الشرح واتمنى ان تغنينا اكثر عن عملية التناضح العكسي جزاك الله خير ...


----------



## محمدغزالى (30 مايو 2008)

الله يخليك يابشمهندس اسال الله ان يكون هذا الكلام نافع ومفيد لجميع المسلمين


----------



## محمدغزالى (30 مايو 2008)

بعد مرحلة الsand filter يتم دخول المياة على ال cartridge filterوالذى يحتوى من الداخل على Micro filter وذلك لازالة جميع الجسيمات العالقة فى الماء التى تكون اكبر من 5 ميكرون


----------



## محمدغزالى (30 مايو 2008)

وهناك ملاحظة ان الفرق بين الترشيــــح الميكروني Micro Filtration هو انة يفصل المواد العالقة فقط ، في حين أن الترشيح الدقيق والمتناهي الدقة Ultra & Nano Filtration والتناضح العكسي RO يمكنهما فصل العناصر الذائبة بالماء .


----------



## محمدغزالى (30 مايو 2008)

- بما ان عملية التناضح العكسي تحتاج الى ضغط مرتفع لأداء العملية بينما يحتاج الترشيح الى ضغط منخفض فيتم ضخ الماء الى الاغشية عن طريق high pressure pump ويحتاج كل غشاء الى واحد بار لفصل الماءتصل درجة ملوحتة الى TDS 1430 وذلك على حسب الwater flux لهذا الغشاء والذى تم توضيح معناة سابقا


----------



## محمدغزالى (30 مايو 2008)

يتم خروج المياة الى الفلتر الكربونى ووظيفته إزالة السموم والطعم والروائح الكريهة


----------



## محمدغزالى (30 مايو 2008)

يجب التعرف ايضا على الكيماويات المستخدمة فى التحلية ووظيفة كل منها ويتم حقن الكيماويات عن طريق dosing pump 
*1. نظام حقن**الصوديوم هايبو كلورايد وذلك لقتل البكتريا وعوالق الأحياء الدقيقة وللتعقيم كما هو**معمول به في جميع محطات التحلية**.
**2. نظام حقن حامض الكبريتيك المركز** H2SO4 **للتحكم في قيمة ال PH وجعل الوسط قلوى اكبر من 7 *
*3- نظام حقن البولى انيونيك لتجميع العوالق بداخل المروق**.
**4-**. **نظام حقن البولى كاتيونيك لعمل تجميع وتكبير للعوالق الصلبة** ( SUSPENDED SOLID ) **والتي تتم إزالتها عن طريق المرشحات ثنائية الوسيط** (DUAL MEDIA FILTER).
** 5 **نظام حقن مادة الصوديوم ميتا باي سلفايت** (SBS) **والتي تقوم بإزالة الكلورين قبل دخول** المياة المفلترة إلى وحدات التناضح العكسي**.

*


----------



## محمدغزالى (30 مايو 2008)

وبهذا اعتقد ان تم الانتهاء من شرح مبسط عن كيفية عمل محطة التحلية واسال الله العظيم ان يغفر لنا زلاتنا انه على كل شى قدير ولاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم .


----------



## mfm (31 مايو 2008)

الأخ المهندس غزالي بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الشيق ،ولكن لي مداخلة بسيطة وهي أن حامض الكبريتيك يستخدم لتخفيض القلوية وليس لرفعها حيث أن رفع القلوية بأستخدام مركب قاعدي مثل هيدروكسيد الصوديوم.

أما أضافة حمض الكبريتيك قبل وحدة أل RO يخفض أل ph ويساعد بحضور مادة مانع الترسب على بقاء الأملاح ذائبة وبالتالي عدم حدوت تكلس داخل أغشية ال RO


----------



## ahmad har (31 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على المناقشة المتميزة وانالك الله ماتشتهيه اخي محمد
واود السؤال ماهي المواصفات التي تميز محطة Ro عن اخرى


----------



## علي ناصر الغانم (31 مايو 2008)

موضوع غاية في الاهمية وطرح جميل ... شكرا جزيلا لما بذلت من جهد ..مع تحياتي


----------



## محمدغزالى (31 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز MFM على التصحيح وانتظر مشاركاتك فى هذا الموضوع وفى موضوع بعنوان مشاريع pipeline


----------



## محمدغزالى (31 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز احمد وشكر ايضا لاخ على ناصر ارجو ان نستفيد من هذا الموضوع جميعا ومازال الموضوع مفتوح لطرح افكار ومناقشات


----------



## محمدغزالى (31 مايو 2008)

اما عن سوالك يابشمهندس احمد عن المواصفات التى تميز محطة عن اخرى ؟
استطيع ان اقول ان المعيار الوحيد لمدى كفاءة المحطة هو مطابقة مواصفات المياة المنتجة للمعايير حسب نوع استعمالها يعنى اذا كان هناك محطة تنتج 250 متر مكعب فى اليوم مطابقة للمواصفات هى اعلى كفاءة من محطة تنتج 2500 متر مكعب فى اليوم غير مطابقة للمواصفات

اما ان كنت تسئل عن المواصفات الصناعية ؟
فيجب ان تعلم ان كل وحدة من وحدات التحلية كلما زادت كفائتها وتقنيتها كلما كان هذا لة تاثير ايجابى على كفاءة المياة المنتجة وتقليل الفقد فى المياة واستهلاك الكهرباء وغير ذلك ولا يحلو هذا الابكفاءة نظام التحكم والحماية الموجود داخل المحطة


----------



## صج مهندسة (31 مايو 2008)

الموضوع حلو وشيق
بالنسبة لمياه RO تستخدم في بعض الصناعات وخاصة في غسل الماكينات
مثلا" في النصانع الغذائية يتم استخدامها لغسل وتعقيم الماكينات حيث يتم استخدام مياه من نوعSW أثناء تصنيع اللحوم. 
أما بالنسبة للمصانع الاخرى متل مصانع البلاستيك فتدخل في العملية التصنيعية نفسها. وذلك باستخدام سوفتينر (جهاز يقوم بتخليص المياه من المايكروبات والشوائب), ويمكن التأكد من نسبة هذه الاملاح من خلال اختبار بسيط (معايرة)Kit pare Test . 

معلوماتي قليلة لكن اتمنى ان تستفيدوا منها.


----------



## محمدغزالى (31 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذة المعلومات المفيدة المقصود ب السوفتينر هو micro filter توجد معلومة جميلة اريد ان اوضحها انه من فوائد ال cooling tower هو التبريد ويوجد ايضا لة فائدة مهمة فى مجال التحلية وهو انة يؤكسد ايونات الحديد الذائبة فى المياة مما يودى الى ترسبة لذلك عند عمل نظافة او كسح للرواسب الموجودة بداخل المروق تجد انها تاخذ اللون الاسمنتى الفاتح 
اما عند تنظيف خزان ال cooling tower تجد ان لون الرواسب اللون الاسمنتى الغامق ويوجد نقط سمراء وهى ايونات الحديد المترسبة


----------



## صج مهندسة (31 مايو 2008)

الموضوع شيق وحلوووو
بدي افيدكم بشوية معلومات هدا اللي عندي.
النسبة لمياه RO تستخدم في غسيل الماكينات وبتدخل في بعض الصناعات.
فمثلا" في مصانع اللحوم (المرتديلا) تستخدم في غسيل الماكينات لتعقيمها بينما يستخدم SW في صناعة اللحوم, أما بالنسبة لمصانع البلاستيك فإنها تدخل في صناعة المنتجات البلاستيكية.
ويمكن الحصول على هذا النوع من المياه عن طريق استخدام السوفتينر (جهاز يستخدم لتخليص المياه من الشوائب).
يمكن التأكد من خلو المياه من الشوائب عن طريق استخدام فحص بسيطوهو Kit para Teste. مبدأ المعايرة.
أرجو ان تكونوا ق استفدتم ولو معلومة قليلة عن RO.


----------



## صج مهندسة (31 مايو 2008)

أخي محمد غزالي هناك اكتر من فلتر تختلف بدقة تعقيمهم للمياه فمنها ما يعطي 0.25 مايكرووو والذي يليه 0.50 مايكرو
والتالت 0.75 مايكروو, ومن ثم يتم الحصول على مياه Sw, التي تدخل في الصناعات الغذائية.


----------



## محمدغزالى (31 مايو 2008)

جزاكى الله خيرا اختى المهندسة على المتابعة وبارك الله فيكى


----------



## mfm (1 يونيو 2008)

الأخ الغزالي بالنسبة للون الفاتح المترسب في المروقات نتيجة رفع القلوية فهو يحوي على نسبة عالية من مركبات الكالسيوم والمغنيسوم ( كربونات الكالسيوم ، كبيرتات الكالسيوم ،.... وهي عبارة عن أملاح)، أما بالنسبة للون الغامق الذي يظهر بعد المرور في برج التبريد فهو كما ذكرت الحديد الذي تم ترسيبه نتيجة لتعرضه لعملية الأكسدة بواسطة الهواء الداخل على برج التبريد.

الأخت المهندسة إذا كان القصد من الجهاز الذي تم ذكره هو Softner فهذا الجهاز هو عبارة عن مبادل أيوني هدفه تحويل المياه من مياه عسرة Hard Water الى مياه يسرة Soft Water وذلك عن طريق التخلص من المركبات المسببة لعسر المياه ( مركبات الكالسيوم والمغنيسيوم ) حيث يحدث تبادل بين هذه الأيونات وأيونات الصوديوم الموجودة في الملح الذي تم إضافته لإعادة تنشيط مادة الرزن داخل السوفتنر.
ويستخدم هذا الجهاز في كثير من الأحيان بعد ال Ro في حال كانت مواصفات المياه المطلوبة خالية من مركبات الكالسيوم والمغنيسيوم ، إضافة الى ذلك فإنه يستخدم قبل المراجل البخارية Steam Boiler لحماية البويلر من ترسب هذه الأملاح في مواسيره الداخلية .
ولكل أيون في الماء غيرمرغوب به رزن خاص به لإستقطابه داخل المبادل الأيوني .
أي إستفسارات أخرى فإني في الخدمة...


----------



## محمدغزالى (1 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز Mfm ونفع الله بك المسلمين


----------



## مهندس خ.ا.ل.د (22 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووورين ياشباب وماقصرتم

موضوع وطرح أكثر من رائع


----------



## اسامة التاجوري (27 يونيو 2008)

مشكور خوي ما قصرة .... بس ما حكية شي عن عملاية عكس الدورة .. او ما يعرف ( الغسل العكسي ) 

والمواد المستخدمة ( نوع ونسبة الاحماض ) المستعملة لهذه الدورة العكسية

تحياتي .....


----------



## ابوميسم (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير .. ويسر امرك وفرج همك .. موضوع قيم وممتاز .. بارك الله لك في علمك

ولمن يريد المعرفة اكثر عن محطات التحلية يمكنه مراجعة هذا الموضوع .... 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86414.html


----------



## الـــجـــوكـــر (24 يوليو 2008)

حللوووووووووووو يا استاذ محمد غزالي مشكوووووووور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس وعد (24 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم . والله موضوع جدا مهم وضروري يطرح للنقاش وتبادل الافكار والخبرات. وجزالك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الشاهين ابوحازم (24 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد الغزالي جهدك اكبرمن ان يشكر
ولدي الكثير لاقوله لك ولا تكفيه هذه العجالة


----------



## محمد بن القاسم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الأستاذ محمد غزالي
بارك الله فيك ولو سمحت أي كتب او مبدائ صيانة لعملية التحلية Ro


----------



## 1980Soad (6 فبراير 2009)

*تقوم حالياً الشركة التي اعمل فيها بتوريد المياه اللازمة لتشغيلها من محطة معالجة مياه البحرRO علي البحر الاحمر . ويتم النقل بواسطة مقطورات كبيرة الى الشركة .ولكنة لوحظ وبعد فترة قصيرة من استخدام هذه المياه بان لون المياه في بعض هذة المقطورات قد تحول الي الون البني مما يشير الى وجود مادة الحديد في المياه. مع العلم بان المادة المصنعة منها خزانات المقطورات من مادة الكربون استيل .ومواصفات المياه tds اقل من500 جزاء من المليون وphاكبر من 7 .
ومع العلم كذلك انة في حال استخدام نفس هذة المقطورات لنقل المياه من مصادر اخرى غير المياه المعالجة من البحر لاتظهر هذه المشكلة .
يرجى المسا عدة في حل هذه المشكلة*​


----------



## mfm (12 فبراير 2009)

الأخت الفاضلة:
ما حصل هو صدأ الحديد داخل هذه المقطورات والتي يفضل أن تكون مجلفنة أو مدهونة بطبقة عازلة من الدهانت الإبيوكسية التي تحمي الحديد من التآكل نتيجة المياه القارضة ( agrressive water ) ولمعرفة الحالة الفيزيائية للمياه المنقولة يجب قياس قيمة LSI 
LSI = PH – PHs
PH : is the measured water PH 
(PHs : is the PH at saturated water ( LSI = 0
( PHs = F( Temp. ) + F( TDS ) – F( ALK ) – F( Ca

F ( TEMP. ) : -13.12 * LOG10 ( T+273 ) +34.55
F ( TDS ) : 9.3 + { LOG10 (TDS ) – 1 } / 10 
F ( ALK ) : LOG10(ALK)
F ( Ca ) : LOG10(Ca )-0.4

LSI > 0 ( positive ) : water has a tendency to scale CaCO3 ( supersaturated ) .
Water is non-aggressive .

LSI = 0 ( neutral ) : water equilibrium potential ( saturated ) .
Water is moderately aggressive .

LSI < 0 ( negative ) : water has a tendency to dissolve CaCO3 ( undersaturated ) ..
Water is aggressive 
وهذه هي الحالة الموجودة لدينا حيث أن قيمة LSI أقل من صفر ويجب رفعها لتقليل إحتمالية تآكل الحديد.


وحسب المعادلة أعلاه هناك عوامل عدة تتحكم في هذه القيمة :
1- الملوحة فكلما إرتفعت كلما رفعت قيمة LSI.
2- أل PH فكلما إرتفعت كلما رفعت قيمة LSI.
4-القلوية Alkalinity فكلما إرتفعت كلما رفعت قيمة LSI.
5- الكالسيوم فكلما إرتفعت كلما رفعت قيمة LSI.

ويمكن معالجة هذه المياه بإضافة haydrated lime ( Ca(OH)2)


----------



## 1980Soad (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكورmfm على المرور والمعلومات القيمة


----------



## حلمى جمعه (24 فبراير 2009)

ابنلنملنن لنلنل تلململ مماما نمكتكخت كتكخ


----------



## محمد يوسف حسني (1 مايو 2009)

مشكور
مشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## samerali (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
المادة التي تزيل الكلور هي صوديوم بايسلفيت والتي تنتج من تفاعل صوديوم ميتا بايسلفيت مع الماء


----------



## أنيس عبد المنعم (8 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جدا يا معلم 
أنت معلم و المعلمين قليلو


----------



## rabsat (4 يوليو 2009)

بالنسبة لمادة البولى كاتيونيك التي تستخدم لجمع الشوائب في الفلتر .. هل هناك مادة بديلة عنها وتقوم نفس مقامها
على سبيل المثال مادة الفرك كلورايد؟؟


----------



## محمد مكحعبدالله (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوة الاكارم 
انا مشغل محطة تناطح عكسي الرجاء تزويدي ببعض الكتب والمراجع بالعربي لتصميم محطة تحلية .......واريد بعض الدورات الر خيص في مصر


----------



## محمد احمد مخيمر (13 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ووفقكم الله علي مجهودكم الوفير


----------



## رُدهات (17 يوليو 2009)

محمدغزالى قال:


> يتم خروج المياة الى الفلتر الكربونى ووظيفته إزالة السموم والطعم والروائح الكريهة


 
ماهو المسمى لهذا الفلتر بالانجليزي؟؟ وكيف يتم استخدامه في المحطة؟؟


----------



## رُدهات (17 يوليو 2009)

rabsat قال:


> بالنسبة لمادة البولى كاتيونيك التي تستخدم لجمع الشوائب في الفلتر .. هل هناك مادة بديلة عنها وتقوم نفس مقامها
> على سبيل المثال مادة الفرك كلورايد؟؟


 
نحن نستخدم في محطتنا الفريك كلورايد لجمع الشوائب : )


----------



## Magdy Mergawy (26 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ..........


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (27 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله في هذا الجهد المتميز لكل الاخوة ونرجوا المزيد من المعلومات حول عملية تصنيع هكذا محطات او الشركات المزودة لهذه المعدات و افضلها صنعا من حيث الكفاءة والمتانة


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (27 أغسطس 2009)

الله ينور يابشمهندس ويعينك ويريت تكمل المشوار اللى انت بدأته لانه بجد من غير مجامله جميل جدا وشرح مبسط جداجدا.وشكرا ليك والله يتقبل


----------



## فراس بشناق (27 أغسطس 2009)

والله الموضوع ممتاز وشيق والشباب ما قصرت بالمعلومات المفيده 
مشكورين جميعا


----------

